

What it’s like to work at Facebook - wspruijt
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/05/15/what-its-like-to-work-at-facebook

======
patrickk
Does anyone else feel the timing of this piece is interesting? A counter-
weight to a certain event recently perhaps?

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

